# New to this sport.



## SimpleBobby86 (Dec 28, 2008)

Hey everyone, I am new to the sport of bowfishing and I recently was given a baracuda bow with an AMS retriever. Everything I have read has said that for your first trip you should have a guide take you out. With that in mind I was wondering...

Does anyone know...

anyone in the Bryan College Station area who is willing to take me out and show me where to find decent fish?...

or know of a cheaper guide ot take me out?

I know with time this sport will be an addiction, taking money and time, but I don't have 400 dollars to drop on my first trip. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated even if it is a tip on a good spot for bank fishing to start.

Thanks and I hope to be talking to all of you soon.

Bobby


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Don't know a guide but I have a barracude and love that bow, small light and gets the job done. Good luck with your endeavor and it is VERY addicting.


----------



## rdhdfmn (May 10, 2006)

I love my barracuda also. Great bow. RD


----------



## bowfishrp (Apr 5, 2007)

Bobby, if you are an Aggie you go with us one night while we are on Livingston or Conroe. I guess you can go if we are not an Aggie too.  Wont be going for a couple more months and MIGHT go to Gibbons in March but the water hyacin has gotten so bad up there we cant find the tilapia very well. Plus the water gets really muddy sometimes.

Email is on my site: http://www.bowfishtexas.com
Robert


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

This guy may be able to help ypu out.
http://www.allaroundguide.com/apps/webstore/


----------



## rlross (Feb 20, 2007)

GIVE ME A CALL AND WE WILL GO. WE CAN MEET AT BASTROP IF YOUR WILLING. 512-584-4247.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Hell I ain't new but I would love to go also. Well help with fuel and cleanup!


----------



## rlross (Feb 20, 2007)

SOLDIER, GIVE ME A CALL AND WE WILL GO. I LIVE IN AUSTIN AND TRAVEL ALL OVER CENTRAL TX. BOW, WHITE BASS, CATFISH, CRAPPIE. 512-584-4249.


----------



## bowfishrp (Apr 5, 2007)

Liberty! You are just up the road and there is a decent place to bowfish over near you. We nicknamed it the Meth Lab hole for obvious reasons....pretty sure some guys were making meth or something really stinky!
Same here Soldier, be happy to have you tag along.
Robert


----------



## happyme (Jan 16, 2006)

Hey Bobby I am a guide www.bigfishbowfishingtexas.com and I will be happy to take you out, however! The 4 hr local trip to sommerville which is very near you cost $450.00 (BUT) if you bring 2 or even 3 guys with ya it will only cost about $112.00 each and if you bring a 5th or 6th person it will be even cheaper. Check out the site and look at the FAQ and Pricing page.:bounce:


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

Hey man, bout time you joined a forum.
Good to see you here. Get ready for the
a-holes to chime in every time you put something up.


----------

